# Short or Long Sleeve Chef's Jacket?



## baker boy100

I just started culinary school today and we're ordering our uniforms in the next couple of days. I didn't know what we were going do for uniforms, so I bought some chef's whites. To my surprise, our required uniform is ALL black! lol

Anyway, I was told by a friend of mine that we can choose between long and short sleeve jackets. I've heard that long sleeves are for safety, but I'm not exactly sure. Which should I choose?


----------



## gourmetm

While not a culinary school student myself, I am very interesting in hearing what people say in answer to your question! In all of the photos I've seen, chef's uniforms have always had long sleeves.


----------



## Iceman

Who picks out your socks? Who picks out your shorts? Go to a store and try some on. See what _YOU_ prefer, and by that style.


----------



## petemccracken

Personally, I prefer long sleeve, for the protection.


----------



## chefedb

Short sleeve jacket personel VS Long sleeve

In thew hotel system Long sleeve is required behind the  hot line(for insurance and safety reasons)spattering grease etc. In the pantry short sleeves are ok. Depends where you are going to work maybe all long but 1 short. Black is good it does not get dirty so quickly. But white (meaning cleanliness is still the norm) White can be bleached, colors can't. in most cases.


----------



## reenbase

I use long sleeve and roll the cuff up for prep and back down for hot work.


----------



## baker boy100

I decided to order one of each! I can't wait to get in the kitchen and brake in my new uniform.


----------

